# should i start with muay thai or Jujitsu



## savior (Sep 23, 2006)

First off, let me explain that I am an 18 year old Cross Country runner who has become deeply interested in MA and *SELF DEFENSE*. I live in northern NJ and have been looking around for either a Jujitsu school or Muay Thai school. However, the only "jujitsu" school i've found have been Brazilian.

The reason i am writing this article is that I am torn between Muay Thai and Jujitsu! Both have individual traits that make them great self defense arts but i still cannot decide!

So please, help me! What would be the best art for a scrawny guy like me that will help me in self defense?

(btw, i am leaning towards Muay Thai because it seems to tone your core muscles very well, which in turn improve my running)


----------



## jks9199 (Sep 24, 2006)

savior said:


> First off, let me explain that I am an 18 year old Cross Country runner who has become deeply interested in MA and *SELF DEFENSE*. I live in northern NJ and have been looking around for either a Jujitsu school or Muay Thai school. However, the only "jujitsu" school i've found have been Brazilian.
> 
> The reason i am writing this article is that I am torn between Muay Thai and Jujitsu! Both have individual traits that make them great self defense arts but i still cannot decide!
> 
> ...


 
What do you want out of martial arts?  A workout?  Functional self defense?  (If so -- maybe a sport, no matter how tough, isn't the best way to go...)  A chance to say you're doing something "cool?"

Once you answer that -- you'll probably know which choice to make.  (Jujitsu, like wrestling, will likely give you a very good core workout, too, fyi)


----------



## DKSMuayThai (Sep 28, 2006)

If you have been doing cross country, I assume you have a very lean body with tremendous cardio conditioning.  Before going on, let me first say that BJJ is an amazing mix of technique and strength and the resulting submissions can be very self gratifying (if you succeed, that is).  First consider what your preference is: striking or grappling.  One style won't offer the other, count on that.  I noticed that you mentioned that your aim is to gain self-defense.  You may choose to disagree with me on this, but I feel that most street fights begin on your feet.  I may seem a bit bias on the whole matter, but considering what you have already gotten your body used to (endurance) and your presumed physique, I think with dedication you could become a real kick-*** muaythai fighter.  

Of course, all decisions end with you and I'm in no way trying to sway your decisions.  Think over it some and when you feel you know where you want to be at, give it everything you've got.
I hope that was helpful in some way. Take it eaz.


----------



## Hand Sword (Sep 28, 2006)

I would agree, with the exception of one thing. I believe that you said that you are scrawney? Your focus is self defense? If so, true you start off on your feet, but, since you'll get into with those who atre bigger and stronger, no sense trying to exchange punches and kicks. Even Mauy Thai, ends in clinches, for real, this leads to the ground. I would recommend BJJ first, it's all based on good technique, as opposed to strength, your best advantage if you are "scrawney". At least, get good at some basic defenses to what would be real situations, then switch to Muay Thai. Also, keep up the conditioning you've been doing! Good luck!


----------



## Thunder Foot (Oct 2, 2006)

I agree with DKSMuaythai. Fights start on the feet in my opinion. And as far as self-defense, Jiu-jitsu is great in terms of controlling one opponent. However, I don't know many people that travel to public places alone... so more than one assailant could be difficult. However, ultimately you make the decision. I personally do both, however I DO put more focus on my Muay.


----------



## Rynocerous (Oct 16, 2006)

In regards to having to fight more than one opponent, if you are intelegent you should just walk or run away.  This may seem cowardley to you but I would rather that then pick up my teeth off the ground.  As far as to your question I have to say that if I were you I would go with BJJ.  I trained it in the military and we actually trained BJJ throws that work standing up.  The average fight only lasts 5-10 seconds standing up so if you are a scrawny dude and you are fighting a big guy when you are on the ground you better know how to flow and move. 

Cheers,

Rynocerous


----------



## Andrew Green (Oct 16, 2006)

Both are good, try both, stay in the one that you have more fun at.


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 17, 2006)

Andrew Green said:


> Both are good, try both, stay in the one that you have more fun at.


Watch some classes from both schools, and then request a trial class or two to see how it feels doing them.  You'll be able to make your decision.

- Ceicei


----------



## thaistyle (Oct 22, 2006)

I am going to agree with everyone else.  It's gonna depend on what you want to get out of your training.  They both are great arts and both are extremely effective.  Which ever you choose make sure you give it your all and you won't be sorry.  Being a runner you should have the endurance to go the distance in either.


----------



## Thunder Foot (Oct 30, 2006)

I train both... but I still stand by the fact that stand-up would be your best bet. If you are looking for MA for Self-Defense, the last thing you want to do is come into close contact with an assailant.


----------



## lll000000lll (Nov 16, 2006)

start with thai boxing, the conditioning in muay thai is very strict and is a great as an advantage. to have conditioning on your side when it come to a fight can turn the fight around


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Nov 17, 2006)

lll000000lll said:


> start with thai boxing, the conditioning in muay thai is very strict and is a great as an advantage. to have conditioning on your side when it come to a fight can turn the fight around


 
i agree


----------



## Brother John (Nov 17, 2006)

You should keep an open mind about OTHER systems to learn "self defense". 
These two you mention are FINE, but there IS more out there too.. 
maybe something you'd be Quite pleased with.

Overall though, just go to the schools in question (regardless of style) and be observant. Ask yourself, when watching the advanced students, "Is THAT how I want to be and move?"....

THEN: find your place and STICK TO IT for YEARS

Your Brother
John


----------

